# Injections vs pellets?



## djr4x4

A little over a month ago I went to my Dr to get my test checked due to how I was always filling tired, depressed, etc.. Results came back with 362 ng/dl for test.. He did not want to do anything so I carried on to a wealth and fitness Dr, and he presented the BioTe pellets to me. I went ahead and went that route but am curious besides price difference on injections vs pellets,  is there any pro's or cons going either way?? I go back next week to see where my levels are but this guys likes to have the levels in the 1200-1400 range..I am quite pleased with the pellets so far. This is my 1st go around with anything like this so any advice, information, pointers would be very helpful.


----------



## snake

The only real down side of the pellet is adjusting the dose; you can't. I heard that they do tapper off at the end but I would assume blood work would be done and it would show that the pellet ran it's course. 1200-1400 is on the high end of where most Dr. want you for TRT. 

You have a month in now, how do you feel? You should be waking up under a tent by now.


----------



## djr4x4

Feel like a teenager again. Hahaha... I feel tons better then before.. started to notice a difference going into my 3rd week. It's like night and day from how i felt before. he does blood work religiously and stays on top of things.


----------



## dsa8864667

Don't waste you're money with pellets inject is better. I got 8 pellet's my test went from 230 to only around 500 with inject  at 125mg my test shoot up to the 800's. Pellets also leave scars and can get infected.


----------



## djr4x4

My 1st round of pellets was 16 injecting into me... if my test is not where he wants it to be then he adds more.. this round has already started so no going back atm. Guess when I due come 5 months down the road I'll make a determination which route to take then..


----------



## PillarofBalance

Pellets creep me the **** out.  About what it comes down to for me. I am not a cow.


----------



## halfwit

Pellets are SURGERY (and billable as such), injections are far easier to control and can be done in the privacy of your own home.  I'd leave the pellets to our livestock, as PoB so eloquently put it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

halfwit said:


> Pellets are SURGERY (and billable as such), injections are far easier to control and can be done in the privacy of your own home.  I'd leave the pellets to our livestock, as PoB so eloquently put it.



I thought you had been kidnapped by wild buffalo and feral creatures. Glad to see you survived your harrowing ordeal


----------



## halfwit

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I thought you had been kidnapped by wild buffalo and feral creatures. Glad to see you survived your harrowing ordeal


I'm quoting this from inside my buffalo camp in fact.  Luckily the light from my phone confuses them long enough to allow me to type out the occasional message.


----------



## Iron1

halfwit said:


> I'm quoting this from inside my buffalo camp in fact.  Luckily the light from my phone confuses them long enough to allow me to type out the occasional message.



My god, musclebob lives!
Good to see ya' halfy!


----------



## halfwit

Iron1 said:


> My god, musclebob lives!
> Good to see ya' halfy!


<3 Likewise Ron.


----------



## djr4x4

Had gotten my bloodwork back and did not need a boost.. test was at 1360..


----------



## suncom3

so tell us your experience with the pellets,im considering doing this as well,wife is 42 and wana get her into optimal range as well. Wouldnt biodentical hormone be better than synthetics even with having to use in pellet form,i dunno a pellet doesnt sound that bad once every 5 months compared to shots twice a week?


----------



## djr4x4

Keep in mind this is my 1st go around. Never done injections as of yet.. The pellets once inserted don't hurt, but the next day it will and for about another 4 days after that.. It takes awhile before you notice any difference.. I started to feel the effects in my 3rd week.. Stronger at the gym,not fatigued, more energy, crazy sex drive. I'm now 2 months into it and I still have a nice size knot under my skin from the insertion. I had 16 pellets inserted and did not need anymore when I went back 6 weeks later for my maintenence check. I'm a Lil curious to try the shots and compare the two. I might do that when the time comes.


----------



## suncom3

whats a nice size knot,16 seems like alot,when they disolve completly is their still a hard part under skin,do they put them in the same spot after 5 months?


----------



## djr4x4

Figured it was time for an update... Right at 4 months and the pellets have pretty much ran its course.. Over the last 2 weeks I could tell that I've been slowly crashing, and went back to my Dr. yesterday... Needless to say I won't be running the pellets again.. It was a good run, and what not but I did not like the fact that I cannot regulate it.. We discussed injections yesterday, and bloodwork has been done also to see what we will start off with on injections.. Now just waiting on the results.. Will repost how much and what not..


----------



## djr4x4

We are now moving forward with 200 mg once a week for 3 weeks and then I bump up to 250 mg once a week..


----------



## bigdog

djr4x4 said:


> We are now moving forward with 200 mg once a week for 3 weeks and then I bump up to 250 mg once a week..


injections are the way to go! you will love it down the stretch!


----------

